# Horns? And collars?



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok so I did a quick search (this is what I do instead of getting ready for work) and did not see this addressed...
What are your thoughts on collars on Goats that have not been disbudded?
Getting 2 4 month old doelings Tues -- should we put collars on them (with bells so we can hear them about)?
Or if you do bells where do you get them (we are in N.CA) and do you just tie them on a string?
Does Horns automatically preclude collars, or strings, or bells etc....?
Thx in advance....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We run horned goats here & don't use collars unless working with them. Collars can get caught in someone else's horns & so can brush or trees.
There are break away collars but we've never used them. Someone with experience will chime in.

If you scroll down to the bottom of this page you can read related topics.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Most of my goats have horns and all of them have collars. I have read posts about horns and tree branches being a issue with collars. My goats are also brushers and I have never had a issue with the collars......well no I did have one time a doe get her horn in another's collar and she just slipped it right back out. But she was the only one that the collar was loose and I tightened it up. All their collars are semi tight so I think that's what keeps them safe. For me I need collars on the goats. Mine are too smart and if they see a rope they know they are going to get shots or their hoofs trimmed so they run for dear life. Its just easy for me to get a bucket of grain set down and grab a collar.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want to put collars on them I would use a breakaway type of collar like the plastic chain collars. They will break if the goat gets caught and applies enough weight/strength to the collar. The ones I have on my does are still strong enough that I can catch them and they won't break if the doe tries to bolt. I just use a zip tie to attach each end around the goats neck, you can buy actual clips or use a quick link or whatever you want. I bought a buckling from someone one time and his collar was made out of two different sizes of plastic chain and the smaller chain was attached to the bigger with two very small zip ties. His was really a breakaway collar and would not hold if I tried to catch him with it. Some of those nylon dog collars with the plastic snaps will also come apart if the goat pulls hard enough. I don't like them for leading because of that because I have had them come apart when the goat tried to get away from me.

I personally don't have any collars on my Boer goats, but I have a pen that I feed them in and have a goat chute in that pen so have a pretty good way to catch them. I do have collars on all my dairy goats and have bells on a few of them. I just get the turkey bells that they sell at tractor supply or atwoods, cut the plastic strap off since it is useless and attach it with a zip tie. Bells are supposed to help prevent a goat from being killed by a coyote (or other predator) the coyote does not like the different sound to the goat and will usually leave it alone.

ETA: I bought my plastic chain in bulk through a company that sells it for barricades and what not http://www.plastic-chain.com . It is much cheaper than buying the premade collars and I can make them whatever length I want. You can also get different sizes and it tells you on the website how much weight each size is rated for.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The vast majority of my herd is horned, and I do not use collars at all. It's too easy for them to get the collars hung up on something IMHO.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have both, all of my herd has collars, I haven't had an issue. I do use the snap away for most of my herd.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Be very careful with horned goats and collars. We almost lost two goats with the breakaway collars on. One of our does got her collar stuck on a pine limb and the dang collar did not break away as it was suppose to. Luckily I saw her in the pasture and ran down there just in time to get her unstuck. A few seconds later and she would not have made it. These were the plastic collars with the special breakaway link and they did not break, so be careful.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we use dog breakaway collars on everything and bells on most. we have not had any issues with either the horned or disbudded goats. we have to use collars on the disbudded ones as there is no other way to catch them. but be sure to use the breakaway type dog or even cat collars. we start our babies with cat collars. my recommendation is to use the thinnest collar that will fit as they will have more breakable snaps.


----------

